# New from botdog samples: TRAILER LALIS



## chillbot (Aug 15, 2018)

botdogsamples.com


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Aug 15, 2018)

#excited

Also #mspaintFTW


----------



## Maxime Luft (Aug 15, 2018)

Great news, looking forward to this new release. 
Coming from you I hope that it will be compatible with giga, right?


----------



## chillbot (Aug 15, 2018)

Maxime Luft said:


> Coming from you I hope that it will be compatible with giga, right?


@Jdiggity1 can we make this happen thanks.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Aug 15, 2018)

chillbot said:


> @Jdiggity1 can we make this happen thanks.


I'll add it to the list


----------



## JJP (Aug 15, 2018)

Can we also have the option for Akai format?


----------



## chillbot (Aug 15, 2018)

JJP said:


> Can we also have the option for Akai format?


Jdog. The List.


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 15, 2018)

nice


----------



## stonzthro (Aug 15, 2018)

I was hoping for a line of desks, but I like samples too.


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Aug 15, 2018)

This is a no brainer.


----------



## leon chevalier (Aug 15, 2018)

The Cinematic Studio Brass thread and now this :emoji_astonished::emoji_astonished::emoji_astonished:

VI-C is really the best site ever ! 
And that visual... Please take my money !


----------



## kurtvanzo (Aug 15, 2018)

I’m guessing the first MS paint Kontakt interface! Clealy the first release will be robotic dog samples, but did anyone get the email about what comes after? And will it be $38? 18? 1.80? How far can this go?


----------



## LamaRose (Aug 15, 2018)

Shite... already invested in N... have to wait for black friday 99% off sale.


----------



## desert (Aug 16, 2018)

Chibotlabs


----------



## bryla (Aug 16, 2018)

I'm not buying anything with less than 16 RR


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Aug 16, 2018)

Announcing : Chillbot's MS Paint Toolkit. (Instabuy for me).


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Aug 16, 2018)

I'm not buying anything with more than 16 colors.


----------



## Mike Fox (Aug 16, 2018)

Fuckin hilarious


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 16, 2018)

The name search must have been time consuming.

“Er, let’s see-Chillbot Samples? Nah, too boring. Chill E. Dawg sampling? Nah, sounds like a tasting menu...BotChillism samples??? Ewwww...


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Aug 16, 2018)

Heyoooo!


----------



## NoamL (Aug 16, 2018)

Now that Kontakt allows a larger interface, the MSPossibilities are endless!


----------



## PerryD (Aug 16, 2018)

Please make it available on 5.25" floppies...will MS paint work on a monochrome CRT monitor? Backward compatibility and full MPE compliance are the two most important factors when I consider any new library.


----------



## Mystic (Aug 16, 2018)

Please release for Cakewalk Dimension Pro


----------



## desert (Aug 16, 2018)

_Intro sale: Free or $10 for charity 
Afterwards: $1000

“Hurry, preorder before the ridiculous price spike” - other libraries_


----------



## chillbot (Aug 16, 2018)

Teaser trailer now posted.


----------



## LamaRose (Aug 16, 2018)

chillbot said:


> Teaser trailer now posted.



so much happening in the trailer, it's hard to take it all in... anxiously awaiting Reuben's detailed walkthrough


----------



## chillbot (Aug 16, 2018)

LamaRose said:


> walkthrough


Well if anyone wants to do a walkthrough... let us know. PM @Jdiggity1 maybe you can score an advance copy for free!


----------



## paulmatthew (Aug 16, 2018)

only 19.4 MB of samples???


----------



## chillbot (Aug 16, 2018)

paulmatthew said:


> only 19.4 MB of samples???


I know what you're trying to say, you're trying to say aww yeah 19.4MB of samples wow!?!!


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Aug 16, 2018)

chillbot said:


> I know what you're trying to say, you're trying to say aww yeah 19.4MB of samples wow!?!!


Can you fit all that on a floppy disk?


----------



## AllanH (Aug 16, 2018)

Brahms, stutter effects, rhythms, RR, and Chillbot in action (and that's just the trailer) - what more is there to ask for?


----------



## dzilizzi (Aug 16, 2018)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Can you fit all that on a floppy disk?


It will be a squeeze, but it should fit. Though it will take a lot of space on my 20MB hard drive on my old machine that has a 5.25 floppy disk reader.


----------



## hawpri (Aug 16, 2018)

I have an unreasonable high hope that it'll be possible to place an order for this and receive it a week later or so in the mail on diskettes.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Aug 16, 2018)

hawpri said:


> I have an unreasonable high hope that it'll be possible to place an order for this and receive it a week later or so in the mail on diskettes.


I do apologise, but unfortunately we just used up our last box of diskettes for backups.
However, rest assured that our server's dial-up transfer speeds will have your 19 megabytes downloaded within 2 hours!
- Jdog


----------



## bryla (Aug 16, 2018)

Am I the only one concerned with the high resolution of the GUI? I mean... it's gotta take up some CPU!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Aug 16, 2018)

Jdiggity1 said:


> I do apologise, but unfortunately we just used up our last box of diskettes for backups.
> However, rest assured that our server's dial-up transfer speeds will have your 19 megabytes downloaded within 2 hours!
> - Jdog



I was hoping to be able to download it on my Emu-SP12 but it looks like a dream not 2 b. I had all the fixings for the sandwich I need to make and eat and well maybe some desert too or a few nuts or maybe make a souflee, or bake a lasagna,a lasagna would be good you know, while this bad boy loads.


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Aug 16, 2018)

chillbot said:


> Teaser trailer now posted.



TAKE MY MONEY!!!


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Aug 16, 2018)

Craig Sharmat said:


> I was hoping to be able to download it on my Emu-SP12 but it looks like a dream not 2 b. I had all the fixings for the sandwich I need to make and eat and well maybe some desert too or a few nuts or maybe make a souflee, or bake a lasagna,a lasagna would be good you know, while this bad boy loads.


How about a.... botdog?


----------



## Saxer (Aug 17, 2018)

Amazing! I need that! Can't wait! Take my money!

Two weeks later:

Noisy release samples! Too much CPU! No updates! Bad support! Unplayable. No legato :-(


----------



## MartinH. (Aug 17, 2018)

Wow, it literally IS stickbreaking!


----------



## chrisr (Aug 17, 2018)

another potentially great product trailer ruined by poor voiceover... not in my studio, but simply couldn't hear a word that was spoken :(


----------



## Joe Maron (Aug 17, 2018)

chrisr said:


> another potentially great product trailer ruined by poor voiceover... not in my studio, but simply couldn't hear a word that was spoken :(



I just couldn’t put my finger on it, but you’re right! Worst example of vocal chill I’ve heard in, like, forever!


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Aug 17, 2018)

chillbot said:


> I know what you're trying to say, you're trying to say aww yeah 19.4MB of samples


19.4MB of heaven is better than 18.4 MB of heaven.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Aug 17, 2018)

You may have to fight legally for the name Lalis since it appears to be a Pizza Joint in Lynwood Ca.

http://lalispizza.com

Which reminds me a Lasagne would be good, btw they deliver but probably not to your area.


----------



## chillbot (Aug 17, 2018)

Craig Sharmat said:


> You may have to fight legally for the name Lalis since it appears to be a Pizza Joint in Lynwood Ca.


Ha funny.

Not my name though:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lali_(drum)


----------



## NoamL (Aug 17, 2018)

Jdiggity1 said:


> I do apologise, but unfortunately we just used up our last box of diskettes for backups.
> However, rest assured that our server's dial-up transfer speeds will have your 19 megabytes downloaded within 2 hours!
> - Jdog



I'm not sure if Continuata can handle those speeds!


----------



## Desire Inspires (Aug 17, 2018)

Loved the dubstep groove used in the video. Dubstep ain’t dead!


----------



## Mystic (Aug 17, 2018)

Oh @chillbot ... where to start...

First, you used the wrong kind of boats. A library like this for the price you're asking should only be using yachts. Not these shitty little wooden boats from 400 years ago. We demand quality these days and those just don't provide us with what we need.

Secondly, let's talk about the sticks. Obviously you were using low quality wood for the sticks to break like they did. And WHY would you show that in the video??? Such an amateur.

Third, where was the lava lamp? How can we trust you if your studio doesn't even have the basic hardware to record properly? You cannot get the sound you need for a library such as this without a lava lamp.

I mean, good attempt, brah and I'm glad you're expanding but leave it to the pros.


----------



## Jaap (Aug 17, 2018)

wait, what, ehm, sticks, meaning I have to use more then one finger?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Aug 17, 2018)

Mystic said:


> Oh @chillbot let's talk about the sticks. Obviously you were using low quality wood for the sticks to break like they did.


For epic strikes, these have a nice tone:


----------



## chillbot (Aug 17, 2018)

Tough crowd.


Mystic said:


> Obviously you were using low quality wood for the sticks to break like they did.


You underestimate how strong I am.

And how many takes it took to break that stick.


----------



## CT (Aug 17, 2018)

Kind of disappointed. I thought this would give me instant chillbot sound, but it's just toy boats with his brand on it. Deceptive marketing.


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 17, 2018)

chillbot said:


> Tough crowd.
> 
> You underestimate how strong I am.
> 
> And how many takes it took to break that stick.



Wouldn’t have happened if you used MS Paintbrushes.


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Aug 17, 2018)

Off topic, I know, but you do have impeccable taste in beer Mr. Bot.


----------



## chillbot (Aug 17, 2018)

Rasmus Hartvig said:


> Off topic, I know, but you do have impeccable taste in beer Mr. Bot.


Why yes I do.


----------



## erica-grace (Aug 17, 2018)

So, is this N?


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Aug 17, 2018)

erica-grace said:


> So, is this N?


N is whatever you want it to be.

So... you tell me.


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 17, 2018)

Tick tick TICK!!!


----------



## Sid Francis (Aug 17, 2018)

He cheated: he just used ... chillboats!


----------



## Mystic (Aug 17, 2018)

A bot boat. Chilled to perfection


----------



## thesteelydane (Aug 17, 2018)

Does it come with that Sierra Nevada Torpedo?


----------



## chillbot (Aug 17, 2018)

thesteelydane said:


> Does it come with that Sierra Nevada Torpedo?


That particular one is no longer with us.


----------



## thesteelydane (Aug 17, 2018)

chillbot said:


> That particular one is no longer with us.



It’s ok, I found a replacement:





I do love that Torpedo though. When I first moved to Vietnam there was no craft beer scene at all, so I went a whole year without a single IPA. And then, on a trip to Cambodia, I stumbled upon a six pack of Torpedos in a shop in Phnom Penh. It was heaven! I've never seen it since anywhere in SEA.

Edit: Sorry for the off-topic. I DO look forward to the library!


----------



## X-Bassist (Aug 17, 2018)

Can't wait for my first MS Paint interface. Extra points for making it flash red when you hit the keys!

I can't believe I'm saying this, but I would pay $1/ MB for this beauty! How many libraries have that mantle?


----------



## chillbot (Aug 17, 2018)

X-Bassist said:


> How many libraries have that mantle?


$200,000 for HZ Piano??


----------



## X-Bassist (Aug 17, 2018)

chillbot said:


> $200,000 for HZ Piano??



To buy HZ Piano is only a few hundred... or a little more. But if you're talking about development dollars per MB I'm sure you still have them beat (what $10/MB?). Boats and Beaters cost $$ (get that tax write-off). Such a sample mogul. 

Still, I'm looking forward to it. My first boat perc.


----------



## markleake (Aug 17, 2018)

X-Bassist said:


> To buy HZ Piano is only a few hundred... or a little more.


But don't you also sell your soul to Spitfire when you buy HZ Piano?

That's worth at least 1 cent/MB more, surely.


----------



## JJP (Aug 18, 2018)

If you had titled it "EPIC Trailer Lalis", you'd be getting more buzz.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Aug 18, 2018)

JJP said:


> If you had titled it "EPIC Trailer Lalis", you'd be getting more buzz.


But don't you see, JJP
Less folk knowing about the Lali
Means it will inevitably be
A "secret weapon", for you _and_ me!

_- A Poetry, by Jdiggity_


----------



## kimarnesen (Aug 18, 2018)

It's featured in this one right?


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Aug 19, 2018)

Damn. I was hoping for a Pahu. 




But, srsly I’ve been wanting this as a sample library. Loverlee.


----------



## HardyP (Aug 20, 2018)

Hey guys, don´t judge too early without a detailed walkthrough -
and more important, a Naked version of the trailer music!!


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Aug 20, 2018)

HardyP said:


> Hey guys, don´t judge too early without a detailed walkthrough -
> and more important, a Naked version of the trailer music!!


Oh gawd no! I don’t want to see @chillbot nake...oh wait.


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Aug 31, 2018)

chillbot said:


> Teaser trailer now posted.




Botdog Support, there are no tattoos in my download package...


----------



## lucky909091 (Aug 31, 2018)

Chillbot, within this thread (commercial announcements) you did not give us a link to your website.
I had to find the link in another thread "https://vi-control.net/community/threads/botdog-samples-lali-drums-out-now.74251/"

I suggest you to put a website link to your signature because your website and the "Lali Drums" are sooo nice.

This is a free gimmick instrument and I want to say thank you very much for it.


----------



## chillbot (Aug 31, 2018)

lucky909091 said:


> Chillbot, within this thread (commercial announcements) you did not give us a link to your website.


Wellll... this was just the joke thread. And it's not super duper hard to find us at botdogsamples.com... but you're probably right.


----------



## Loïc D (Aug 31, 2018)

2 questions :
- are you planning extension packs with new articulations : slurred, con sordino, major trills, slides, 7 mic positions, etc ?
- when do you release a Lali Jason Bonham or Steve Gadd construction kit (with midifiles please) ? 

Otherwise I’d say that you’re lacking business acumen...


----------



## kurtvanzo (Aug 31, 2018)

Do you plan on doing more libraries of things smacking other things? Even if nothing breaks I would really appreciate it. We def need more perc smacky things that span from ppp to ffff! 

This is the piccolo of the perc world, sounds great and cuts through any mix. Great job.


----------



## NoamL (Aug 31, 2018)

Joke's on you chill, I'm putting this in a trailer track RIGHT NOW! Thank you.

Although it took me forever to find, for some reason I had mistakenly installed it onto my "Orc Perc" folder instead of "Trailer Hybrid."


----------

